# Electric Bikes - Modifying



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

I bought Mrs. TeeMyob an Electric bike for her birthday yesterday. She loves it, very Retro Dutch Style. 

What I did not realise was that it only has pedal torques sensor drive. I assumed that any bike with a pedal sesnor would have a twits throttle too!.

So has anyone else got just pedal sensors and or fitted a twist throttle?

Trev.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Trev,
our Urbanmover Cruiser came with only pedal assist so I asked the local agent about using only on the twist throttle and was told that legally they cannot put a bike on the road that way. However he also said that there was a small loom in the bike with two connectors not connected. I connected them up and bingo it was just like a motorcycle. I cant help with your specific model but a look inside some of the areas which house the wiring looms might tell a story

Noel


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

There is an electric bike forum full of sad nerds somewhere that will tell you everything there is to know about electric bikes plus what you dont need to know as well. I think its called Pedalec or something like that.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

You can buy electric bikes with both pedal and twist operation, it's only illegal on bikes over a certain weight and most bikes fall well below this level.
The one we have just bought has both.


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi everyone

Ditto last comment I have an electric folding bike with both on - bought at NEC last October for £500= love it to bits - helps with the hills and heavy shopping :lol: 
Cannot be much help with anything technical but just to concur it is possible!


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Its a legal requirement under british law that you cannot set off by just applying battery power,you must pedal first then you can ride on power alone


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

well then theres a lot of illegal bikes out there!


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Electric bikes with pedal assist/twist throttles are restricted at 15mph I believe, at which point the drive cuts out.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

MikeCo said:


> You can buy electric bikes with both pedal and twist operation, it's only illegal on bikes over a certain weight and most bikes fall well below this level.
> The one we have just bought has both.


Hi we bought two with pedal and also twist operation..........brill.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

sideways said:


> Its a legal requirement under british law that you cannot set off by just applying battery power,you must pedal first then you can ride on power alone


I don't believe that this is true, as I stated earlier this is only a requirement on cycles above a certain weight which I think is 50kg.
There are many bikes for sale with a twist grip which means that you can set off easily at junctions. We have certainly bought one.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

That correct and unless you have a piece of chinese junk, the pedals have to revolve once before the motor cuts in, you can revolve them backwards to get the motor started, anyway we are getting away from Trevs original post which i took to mean his bike is not even fitted with a throttle.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

We have this one
http://www.powacycle.co.uk/Windsor-Lithium-Polymer-Electric-Bike.asp

and this one
http://www.powacycle.co.uk/Salisbury-Lithium-Polymer-Electric-Bike.asp

And the legal side
http://www.powacycle.co.uk/Are-electric-bikes-legal.asp


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

sideways said:


> That correct and unless you have a piece of chinese junk, the pedals have to revolve once before the motor cuts in, you can revolve them backwards to get the motor started, anyway we are getting away from Trevs original post which i took to mean his bike is not even fitted with a throttle.


You are still wrong and the bike we have bought is British made, you are only right about moving away from the original post, with the twist grip


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

Totally agree MikeCo mine also is british made and not chinese junk!!! and it still starts without pedalling (in any direction) - especially good for those wheelie starts at the traffic lights!!!Lol!! :lol:


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

well i dont want to mislead anyone so ill be quiet.cheers.


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

*These "British made" bikes are made by who?*


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I am not worried by where mine are made LOL but if they are chinese well I love chinese takeaways.


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Here is a link to the electric bike forum; http://www.pedelecs.co.uk/forum/
Maybe you may get some help and advice there.
Our folding bikes have both pedal assist and throttle. We love them. During May Day weekend we went to Whitby and rode 17 miles on the Sunday and 21 miles on the Monday...brilliant


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

firstly i apologise for hi-jacking Trevs original post, but after looking it up my statement about having to pedal to set off is correct if your bike is considered to be a pedalec, if however it is considered to be an E bike then it is incorrect.Please dont ask me what the difference is as i dont know. May i also respectfully point out i didnt say anybodys bike wouldnt set off on power alone i simply said it shouldnt.


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

[*B]I sell Powerbyke Sakura & Python elsctric bikes.
Some are pure power & some are pedal assist & pure power (switchable)
Some are instant power & some require 1-4 pedal revolutions.
They are not allowed but law to exceed 15 mph.
I would be very supprised to find anything british made these day's & I think all electric bikes are Aisian made & mostly Chineese
Any bike on sale in this country should be perfectly legal for British roads.

Getting back to Teemyob's question.
It is possible that there may be throttle wires lurking around the control unit but not recognising the make of the bike you may strugle to get parts for it. There is a lot of here today & gone tomorow electric bike company's.
Good luck.*[/B]


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Dukeham said:


> [*B]I sell Powerbyke Sakura & Python elsctric bikes.
> Some are pure power & some are pedal assist & pure power (switchable)
> Some are instant power & some require 1-4 pedal revolutions.
> They are not allowed but law to exceed 15 mph.
> ...


I wondered if they were 'Tiger' bikes the one in the picture looks a lot like the two we sold, if so they were good bikes but as my knee sometimes plays up (and sometimes my Husbands does too) we wanted ones with the throttle too.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*e-bikes*

Hello,

Thanks for all the replies folks.

It is this bike here we have Juicy Classic.

I emailed the company on Thursday regarding the throttle. They have not replied yet, but I think they may be busy moving premises.

I have since found on their website something they describe as a " 
Replacement Throttle Handlebar Control for Classic and Sport E-Bike" 
Throttle < Here

It is Chinese. You have to pedal a couple if times before the motor cuts in. Trouble is if you stop pedaling, the motor cuts out. Ann-Marie has bad Knees and a bad hip, so pedaling less or sometimes not at all may be an advantage.

Trev.


----------

